# Towing 23krs With Toyota Landcruiser



## gother (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello,

I'm about to acquire a 23KRS, which I plan to tow with 2004 Toyota Landcruiser (6500 lb towing capacity). Although I'm getting a Kangaroo, I don't plan to use any toys. I'll be using it as a travel trailer. I want to make sure the vehicle is capable of towing this trailer, and would greatly appreciate feedbacks.

Thank you!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My concerns would be --

1. Short Wheel Base .. 112.2 inches (tail wagging the dog)

2. Perhaps underpowered 4.7Liter 235 horsepower at 4800 rpm and 320 lb-ft of torque at 3400 rpm

3. No extra Transmission cooler or Tow mode

4. The curb weight is 5390. Now add 360 pound hitch, receiver, people, fuel, equipment, food, etc.... and you quickly max out your 6860 GVWR (1470 payload).

I won't even go into the 20% safety margin that the NHTSB recommends.

Bottomline is its doable -- but i think that you are going to wear out that poor engine and transmission and your comfort (fun) level while driving will be a near zero....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ghosty summed up my thoughts exactly. I would add one thing - instead of "your comfort (fun) level will be a near zero", my experience is that it will be more like "you and _your spouses_ comfort (fun)..."
















-CC


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Ghosty summed up my thoughts exactly. I would add one thing - instead of "your comfort (fun) level will be a near zero", my experience is that it will be more like "you and _your spouses_ comfort (fun)..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have to agree. You'll be challenging your tow vehicle. Might want to consider a lighter load or a little more Tow Vehicle. I have been there. It does make a huge difference.

Eric


----------



## gother (Apr 3, 2009)

Greatly appreciate all feedbacks. I'm glad I asked before diving into it. Was getting a great deal on a 23KRS; I guess I'll have to let it pass.

I have to have an Outback, though. Nothing else will do. Will a 21RS work? The way Ghosty put it, I'm now a bit concerned.

Again, thank you all!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

The GVWR for a new 21RS is 6,500 lbs (4,720 shipping weight + 1,780 carrying capacity)...coincidentally, the same as the Land Cruiser's tow rating. You should be OK if you load it lightly, say in the range of 5,400 lbs.

FYI, we had the same 4.7 IForce engine in our Toyota Sequoia and blew the transmission our first season towing our 26RS. Our trailer weighs around 6,000 lbs.

P.S. on edit: And, minimize towing in the mountains! West Virginia did us in.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

It's Kargoroo, not Kangaroo.









You _could_ tow the 23krs with the Landcruiser, but it wouldn't be pretty.









Even moving down to the 21rs you're not exactly leaving enough breathing room with regards to weight limits.

I would have to recommend trading up to a bigger tow vehicle.


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

We have a 23krs and tow it with a 01 F150 supercrew 5.4L. At times we wished we had a bigger/stronger TV. Get a 1/2 ton and you should be fine. You're not going to break any speed records but it can tow it safely. We love our 23krs! BTW.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> My concerns would be --
> 
> 1. Short Wheel Base .. 112.2 inches (tail wagging the dog)
> 
> ...


Right now, there are some incredible deals out there, so I'd hate to see anyone pass up a good price. I understand the situation you are in - buying a trailer, then discovering you have to upgrade your TV, too. All of a sudden, that great deal isn't so great.

Since I don't know where you are located nor what your financial situation is, I will say that if it were me - living here in flatland central Illinois - I'd go for the trailer, but just keep my trips close to home. Then, in a couple years, if my financial situation allows, I could trade up for a TV that will pull my Outback anywhere I care to take it. But if I lived somewhere like Idaho, where most every trip requires mountain passes, then that is another story.

Long hauls and steep grades will do in your transmission in short order. So you have to decide what your situation will allow.

That's just my opinion - everyone has one.









Good luck with your decision.


----------



## gother (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you very much, folks. I'm glad I found this site. The entire discussion was very educational. I'm getting a new 2008 21RS for about $14500 and, unless someone advises otherwise, am going to go for it. I'll follow your advise to use it with light load for the next two years, when I'll upgrade my TV. I couldn't have reached this decision without the input from you all. Still, if someone feels I'm not making the right decision, please let me know. If I get it, I'll come back and update you all on our experience with our first outback.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fancyhorse/se...57602509671574/

Take a look at the 20 plus photo's if this 1/2 ton burb and a rather long and heavy RV. I'm not sure of the wrecks circumstances, but for me when things go wrong, the bigger the tv the more likely people will walk away.

Having started with a Astro Van and a 21 foot TT i can remember the first semi that passed me when I did not have any sway control.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Gother said:


> Thank you very much, folks. I'm glad I found this site. The entire discussion was very educational. I'm getting a new 2008 21RS for about $14500 and, unless someone advises otherwise, am going to go for it. I'll follow your advise to use it with light load for the next two years, when I'll upgrade my TV. I couldn't have reached this decision without the input from you all. Still, if someone feels I'm not making the right decision, please let me know. If I get it, I'll come back and update you all on our experience with our first outback.
> 
> Thanks again!


Gother - good call. We did the *exact* same thing. Downsized the trailer we wanted to match our old TV ('02 F150 SC) and a couple of years later, we have ugpraded out TV to be able to eventually, perhaps, one day, maybe, hopefully, get the trailer we would really like









-CC


----------



## gother (Apr 3, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Thank you very much, folks. I'm glad I found this site. The entire discussion was very educational. I'm getting a new 2008 21RS for about $14500 and, unless someone advises otherwise, am going to go for it. I'll follow your advise to use it with light load for the next two years, when I'll upgrade my TV. I couldn't have reached this decision without the input from you all. Still, if someone feels I'm not making the right decision, please let me know. If I get it, I'll come back and update you all on our experience with our first outback.
> 
> Thanks again!


Gother - good call. We did the *exact* same thing. Downsized the trailer we wanted to match our old TV ('02 F150 SC) and a couple of years later, we have ugpraded out TV to be able to eventually, perhaps, one day, maybe, hopefully, get the trailer we would really like









-CC
[/quote]

CC, Thank you. It makes me feel that much better knowing an experienced camper like you agree with the decision.


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

Howdy, I have went camping with my new used 21rs twice now here in hilly MO. My TV is a dodge ram 1500 5.9 with a 3.55 rear end. I do o.k. but would not want to go any smaller. I have a feeling you are going to have alot of downshifts and engine noise with a 4.7l. It is all relative. I have a friend that tows a 26ft TT with a ford explorer and is happy as a clam. Like i told my wife, if we break down, oh well we have a place to stay on the side of the road. My next tv will be a used 1ton quad cab diesel manual transmission dodge. I have seen them used with less than 100k for under 10k on criagslist.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Gother - good call. We did the *exact* same thing. Downsized the trailer we wanted to match our old TV ('02 F150 SC) and a couple of years later, we have ugpraded out TV to be able to eventually, perhaps, one day, maybe, hopefully, get the trailer we would really like


Did someone say NEW 5th Wheel...


----------

